

Cambridge/Boston Thinking Society - bokonist
http://voxmens.org/cambridge-society/

======
bokonist
If any Hacker News readers are in the Boston/Cambridge area and like to
discuss intellectual topics in person, this could be a great meetup. Sign up
so that we can get it going.

------
sabj
Signed up! I would be away at school most likely, but keen to be in the loop.

